# What tv shows are you waiting to return - or have returned for this season?



## TinysMom (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm thrilled that Leverage WAS back - its on hiatus again until January.

Castle started up again this week on ABC - I really like Nathan Fillion a lot and the show is good.

Dollhouse should be up again soon I think - I need to check into that.

I've not stayed caught up on Warehouse 13 - but I hope to catch up soon.

The show I love and my family hates is "Secret Life of the American Teenager" which just ended their season. I know - not designed for an old woman like me...but I really like some of the actors in it.

Oh - and Survivor. I love the challenges.



Unfortunately - when I'm gone to my mom's....I won't be able to watch the shows....so I'm thinking of taking my mini dvd player thingy and taking my Angel dvds and Leverage season 1 dvds and stuff like that - and then getting a fix of "my type" of shows after mom goes to bed at night...


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the "Hills" and "The City".

I like the new show "Vampire Diaries" - I think that's the name


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2009)

Warehouse 13, Fringe, NCIS, The Big Bang, and @ and a half Men.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 23, 2009)

destination truth and ghost adventures


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> destination truth and ghost adventures


I really like that show. Destination Truth!  I like ghosts shows.


----------



## BethM (Sep 23, 2009)

The only things I really watch every week are The Office (back last week), and 30 Rock, which doesn't come back until next month.  I thought The Office season lackluster, but it was better than most of last season's episodes. I wish it was still as funny as the first two seasons. 

I also like Parks and Rec, but often forget to watch it. The cable shows I watch regularly, I usually don't know if they're new or old. Ha Ha! (Dinner Impossible, Dirty Jobs)


----------



## irishlops (Sep 23, 2009)

OH OH!
The mentalist!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Sep 23, 2009)

Even though the series took a change with loosing 2 of the main characters, I'm still a One Tree Hill fan which started back up last Monday (14th). I've also gotton into Drop Dead Diva but that ones been on for a little while now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 23, 2009)

i am excited that Greys anatomy is coming back on, i just started watching Vampire Diaries. Medium !!!!!! it was picked up by another network so i will be able to keep watching it. I wnat to try to catch doll house, but i dont know if i will be l ost si nce i didnt watch it last season.

I will be watching lost, dont know if i am excited about it, but i will watch it,lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't wait until True Blood comes out on DVD. We're too poor to get HBO.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 23, 2009)

House... Dirty Jobs...Deadliest Catch...Ghost Whisperer... NIP/TUCK is the best

I just finished the Movie Austrailia...Huge Jackman and Nicole Kidmen (SP?)OMG-YUMMMY


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't wait for The Clinic to come back this Sunday, it's an Irish programme so you probably don't have it but it's really good. I really, really can't wait till Desperate Housewives comes back but that probably won't be till after Christmas  It's my favourite programme!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 23, 2009)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 23, 2009)

greys anatomy


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

House, Biggest Loser, CSI x3, NCIS x2, Fringe, Grey's, Mercy(new hospital Drama), Bones, Medium, and Ghost Whisperer.

I'm sure there's much more but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## EileenH (Sep 23, 2009)

Supernatural, and this week Smallville.
I like Secret Life of the American Teenager too, but that's not back until January!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 23, 2009)

Glee and Psych!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 23, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm thrilled that Leverage WAS back - its on hiatus again until January.
> 
> Castle started up again this week on ABC - I really like Nathan Fillion a lot and the show is good.
> 
> ...



Doll house come back on friday

House 

fridge

drop dead diva

John and kate plus 8

table for 12

I watch most of the shows on fox

oh bones 

is back


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Greys Anatomy and Private Practice coming back on!  

Lincoln Heights came back on two weeks ago and I love that show!  Next Monday's episode looks really good, too. I can't wait.  

I am excited for the new upcoming shows Flashfoward and Trauma.  Those both look very interesting.  Mercy also looks pretty good, too. I think that's on tonight if I remember correctly.... 

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I'm looking forward to Greys Anatomy and Private Practice coming back on!
> 
> Lincoln Heights came back on two weeks ago and I love that show!  Next Monday's episode looks really good, too. I can't wait.
> 
> ...


AHH Yes Private Practice.

Yep Mercy is on tonight :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 23, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I'm looking forward to Greys Anatomy and Private Practice coming back on!
> 
> Lincoln Heights came back on two weeks ago and I love that show!  Next Monday's episode looks really good, too. I can't wait.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same as my sister. lol. I also am glad The Biggest Loser is back on! I fell in love with that show last season and my fav guy is back on this season.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am looking forward to NCIS, Royal Pains.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

Returns: House, Grey's Anatomy, Fringe, The Office, How I Met Your Mother, The Big Bang Theory, Gossip Girl, Heroes, Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters, Monk - in that order! 

January: LOST, and I think 24 is coming back? I'm not sure.

New ones: Vampire Diaries, The Good Wife, Eastwick, Mercy, FlashForward

...yeah, I watch a lot of tvs. My DVR on Mondays is totally overloaded!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 24, 2009)

GLEE! Modern Family, Flashforward, So You Think You Can Dance, Dancing With the Stars, Heroes, The Office. 

I wish I got to see most of the season but sadly I only get to watch maybe one or two a week. Busy life! 

t.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2009)

Grey's comes back tomorrow!!!

House
Bones
Supernatural
America's Next Top Model
Law & Order SVU
CSI Miami

And we've started watching Glee, which is AWESOME.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2009)

last night i also watched Mercy and Eastwick, dont know if i will keep up on these new ones but so far so good


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 24, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Grey's comes back tomorrow!!!
> 
> House
> Bones
> ...


I used to watch ANTM too but I think it's on too much and I kind of got bored of it lol!


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't wait for Greys & Private Practice tonight!! 

The House premiere was really good. I'm glad they didn't spend the entire first episode recaping last season!

Desperate Housewives this Sunday!

I'm also looking forward to Ugly Betty!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 24, 2009)

*Becknutt wrote:*


> Desperate Housewives this Sunday!


Lucky :grumpy:


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 24, 2009)

ANTM


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 25, 2009)

This is sooooo sad but I am really excited about The Hills, and The City coming back next week! Not so much The Hills now that Lauren isn't in it anymore and Kristin is in it (can't stand her!) but I loved The City! Since I've been really sick this week I've got Steve to somehow make it look like I'm in the US so I can watch the full episodes on MTV's website, so I've started watching The Hills right the way through again from the beginning- I'm up to halfway through Season 3 right now and I'm beginning to have stilted conversations that don't join up and say 'it is what it is' and random things like that almost... 


Also looking forward to starting the new series of Heroes- me and Steve are still trying to get through series 3 though! I looooooove Sylar 

I also have the whole of the last series of Brothers and Sisters lined up on my Sky box at home to watch before a new one comes out!

The other stuff we watch is mostly all ongoing- like Coronation Street and Eastenders which are on all the time, but we always look forward to a new series of Location, Location, Location, or Relocation, Relocation.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

Desperate Housewives season premier Sunday night!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I can't wait for Greys & Private Practice tonight!!
> 
> The House premiere was really good. I'm glad they didn't spend the entire first episode recaping last season!
> 
> ...


Private Practice wasn't on. You got my my hopes up....

Amazing Race starts Sunday


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 26, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *kirsterz09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > destination truth and ghost adventures
> ...


I know it's great, Josh Gates all ways provides some good comedy, I loved the last episode at the valley of the kings when his camel wasn't doing what he wanted lol!
Plus i'm a huge cryptozoology fan! but the second episode on that isle full of dolls was freaky, gosh when that doll opened it's eyes it totally freaked me out!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2009)

oh yeah, Supernatural, Bones, Deadliest Catch, Dirty Jobs, Liar,Liar, and Burn Notice too.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

oh i forgot ice road truckers, those guys are crazy lol!


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 27, 2009)

The 2 shows that I like to watch are summer shows and only have 2 episodes left 
Drop Dead Diva and Army Wives.

I also like Paranormal State & pretty much anything that comes on HGTV and Food Network.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 28, 2009)

Fantasy Factory!

Khloe & Kourtney Take Miami

LA Ink

Keeping Up With The Kardashians

Girls Next Door, although, can't believe they're bringing that back!

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

Angelnsnuffy i didnt know they were bringing back the girls next door!!!!!!!!!! i agree that it isnt going to be the same without Bridgette, Holly and Kendra, but i am curious and will have to tune in to see it, when does it start?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

just found it, Oct 11 it comes on,lol


----------



## Orchid (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to check out Eastwick..but I missed the first episode...which I HATE!

Was waiting for Supernatural and Smallville... Love that Jensen...ooooo...funny as hell with his wit and come backs..love it...

Got hooked on Eastenders from the X Anthony....I look forward to every Monday morning because it DVRs the night before and the cool thing is ,,..if it gets messed up and doesn't record right you get another chance Sunday morning to record them again...Seems to happen from time to time...I couldn't believe it when Ricky and Nat FINALLY got around to going...when the car wouldn't start I was like OOOOO...but then it did and then Barry popped up infront of the car...ouch...One of the things I like best about that show is no one is a super star...everyone seems like a real person. I would like to know what happened to Lisa...and what is the deal with Phil's new chick....I think it sucks they killed off Jayme...Seems like a lot of people have been going! Kat, Mark, Lisa, Martin, now Nat, Ricky,... Though I did Alfie!! I think he and his family are pretty cool....I think he should hook up with Kat...

Always liked my law and order shows...

Checking in with a new show...The Forgotten...had to see slater...been forever. Man he looks old...

The Vampire Diaries I am not all the impressed with but I am still giving them a chance.

I miss ER...but have been checking out Southland...

and I am a hooked TRUE BLOOD fan....although they have gotten quite strange..I really dig the show and am sorry the season ended already....bummer

and there are a few others I wish I had caught up with but that is the problem with DVR'ing everything and missing the commercials that tell you about new shows lol....


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 28, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Becknutt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for Greys & Private Practice tonight!!
> ...


I was so disappointed!! It's on this week though


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> I want to check out Eastwick..but I missed the first episode...which I HATE!
> 
> 
> The Vampire Diaries I am not all the impressed with but I am still giving them a chance.


WIth Eastwick you didnt miss much, it was basically how they all met and got their gifts.

I too am still giving the Vampire Diaries a chance,lol. So far i like it.



I have a question for all you Greys watchers, i was watc hing Mercy and this week on Greys the Chief made an announcment that they are merging with Mercy West, is this Mercy West the same as the show Mercy?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

Fran I don't think so.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2009)

I look forward to the new Lost season.

That show is so complicated, and they go so long between new seasons, anyone who likes it, is still lost too, lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah but THe chief is leaving and Cali left so i was thinking that maybe they were inter twining the shows


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> I look forward to the new Lost season.
> 
> That show is so complicated, and they go so long between new seasons, anyone who likes it, is still lost too, lol.


I hate that they go so l ong in between the seasons.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I look forward to the new Lost season.
> ...



I know, me too. On that note, I think maybe I should play an episode I've taped.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> yeah but THe chief is leaving and Cali left so i was thinking that maybe they were inter twining the shows


*But there on 2 differen't networks. Most shows that inter twin are on the same network... Greys is ABC and Mercy is on NBC.*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2009)

aawwwww Becka, i thought they were on the same station,lol, i wasnt sure. But you are right shows that cross are on the same station, ha so that is solved, i hope Cali doesnt leave


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang, I fell asleep half way through the season premier of Desperate Housewives last night. I should know better than to try and watch it in bed. Next week, I going to stay sitting up in the living room.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 29, 2009)

You goofs! Mercy West is a fictional hospital they made up for competition. Remember when George was going to transfer to Mercy West after he slept with Izzie, but still hadn't told Callie? Anyone remember when Seattle Grace had their position as number 1 trauma center taken away, and all the good traumas went to Mercy West? That was the first episode of the 5th season. I think but am not sure that Hahn was originally from Mercy West, too. Or was that Presbyterian... One of the two. Not a merge with Mercy, which just started, and I think is actually more about non-surgical nurses, and not surgical doctors, haha. 

*ahem* Grey's was good. House is going great. Bones is going awesome. 

I forgot It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia! I LOVE THAT SHOW.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2009)

hey i have a problem with Always sunny in Philadelphia, i was born and raised there and it isnt always sunny there,lol.

I have to say that the Greys season premiere wasnt as great as i thoguth it was going to be


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 29, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> hey i have a problem with Always sunny in Philadelphia, i was born and raised there and it isnt always sunny there,lol.
> 
> I have to say that the Greys season premiere wasnt as great as i thoguth it was going to be


You only say that 'cause they didn't bring George back


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2009)

oh my George


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 29, 2009)

I expected to be sadder... I wanted everyone to cry just buckets and buckets of tears, and only Callie did. 

And Alex made me mad. Why can't he just be GOOD??

Haha... "And Arizona keeps bringing me dooooooo-nuuuuutsss!" I laughed, SO HARD.

Edit: OMG When Lexie was like "Look at his legs, he's too tall to be George", and I was like "YAY MAYBE IT'S NOT GEORGE!" ... And then it was. That was SO mean. So mean.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2009)

i loved the part when Lexi asked Cali "how gay are you, from a scale of 1 to gay?" lol


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 29, 2009)

I must say Grey's was disappointing to me too.

But wasn't House the best season premiere of the season???

And :yes:to Amazing Race!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 29, 2009)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> But wasn't House the best season premiere of the season???


HOUSE was AMAZING. I was like WOW.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Luvmyzoocrew wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Gordon wrote: *
> ...



Yay, I'm glad someone mentioned LOST. And you're right...I am lost most of the time. But this season, the FINAL SEASON, we are supposed to get *ANSWERS *to all of those strange mysteries. We'll see....LOL!

BTW, what is the premiere date?


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha yeah!! I said that to my sister today. She's not gay, so it was funny but not as funny as it could have been. She just went "One to gay? 5." 

OMG yes House was good. This weeks epi was not so amazing though. I just couldn't get way into it. I also was preoccupied that probably had a lot to do with it. 

Bones has been pretty good so far too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Angelnsnuffy i didnt know they were bringing back the girls next door!!!!!!!!!! i agree that it isnt going to be the same without Bridgette, Holly and Kendra, but i am curious and will have to tune in to see it, when does it start?



Oct 11, a Sunday! I think it will suck.

Then a another show I love, Little People, Big World starts that Monday night! Whoohoo!


----------



## BethM (Sep 30, 2009)

So it's not a regular tv show, but I'm really digging the Ken Burns documentary on the National Parks. 
I'm a bit disappointed that Hawai'i Volcanoes- National Park only got about 5 minutes, as it's the only national park I've actually been to.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 6, 2009)

Numb3rs, CSI Miami, CSI NY, Criminal Minds, NCIS have all premiered and I loved the first two eps of each season that I've seen.
Flashpoint, nautrally CBS hasn't started to play this one again, but I've found them online wiht enough quality that it isn't bad to see the first two eps of season 3(Any canadians out there that can help me??) Supposedly it will run as a mid season replacement, I can't wait that long. Flashpoint, Numb3rs, Criminal Minds and CSI NY are my favorite four. 
CBS was the only station I got for a LONG time so that's where I picked up my shows. I've been watching So you Think You can Dance Canada and Australian Idol(You guys can really sing!) with my aunt and uncle. they download the episodes so we see them a day or two later.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 7, 2009)

I think my personal taste tends to be a bit warped sometimes. The one show I was most anticipating was the return of *Dexter* (and the season premiere, if you don't mind very dark, creepy comedy/drama, was excellent). I'm also still waiting for *Breaking Bad* to return.

I used to look forward to *House*, but now find it to be too repetitive and predictable. The season opener wasn't too bad, but all I could think of the entire time I watched it was 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest'...whoever scripted the episode must have been a fan. 

My most favorite other show now is *The Dog Whisperer* with Cesar Millan. Only I've been trying to find the new season, and it seems that National Geographic isn't carrying it in Canada (I don't think, anyway). Love that show!

***ooops, almost forgot, I'm really looking forward to *American Idol* too!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 8, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Then a another show I love, Little People, Big World starts that Monday night! Whoohoo!



Yeah that!!

I am LOVING this season of House.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 10, 2009)

Last week's epi of House was amazing!! I was like "Oh em gee!" at the end.

I thought this week's of Grey's was pretty good. Have yet to watch this week's Bones, it's on my DVR though.


----------

